# Too many sperm entered the eggs - Anyone else had this?



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi,

I can't find any information about too many sperms entering an egg during the fertilisation process. I had 11 eggs and only 3 fertilised normally (which i am very grateful for). All the others were abnormal because my eggs let in more than one sperm. My DH does not have super sperm either?!  

The doc, nurse and embryologist just looked at us blankly when we went for ET and quizzed them. Apparently it will happen again and there is no guarantee that any eggs will fertilize next time.  
ICSI is no good because there is something wrong with my eggs and it seems best for natural selection to take place. 

Don't know what to do. Does anyone have any suggestions or experience of this, or even know what it's called? 

Thanks. 

Em.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi em,

I recently had IVF and out of 12 eggs collected 6 fertilized abnormally with 2 or 3 sperm getting in. The embryologist said it can happen but that my reset was high so perhaps in future I might need to consider icsi. My acupuncturist said its can be a sign of immature eggs with soft shells.  Hope you have lots of success   

Julie xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Em 

I do know of someone on the site that this has happened to. The term is Polyspermic. Basically, too many sperm enter the egg which leads to abnormal fertilisation. I could put you in touch with her if you're interested. 

I would make an appointment to talk to your clinic again and see what they suggest from there. Why have they said that ICSI is no good? That way would ensure that only 1 sperm was able to fertilise the egg.

Good luck   

Rachel x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

When I egg shared I had 6 eggs for myself. One of my eggs had two sperm fertilise it which rendered it useless.  

It's supposed to be quite common by all accounts.

Vicki x


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks ever so much for this feedback. 

Now i feel really sad, because i think that i messed up my chances. The HCG trigger injection supposedly 'initiates the final growth spurt of the eggs.' Me and hubby messed this up because we broke one of the vials. We did call the doctor to tell him what had happened, and he said that 5000u was OK and EC would go ahead as normal. 

Perhaps this is why the staff seemed so cagey about what had happened?

Oh, i don't know - i'm completely paranoid about my clinic (especially because they didn't even check me for blocked tubes at the begg. of treatment and gave me 6 months of treatment!!!)

I really don't want to go back. If i get neg next week i will book a consultation with good clinic. 

Any feedback on HCG theory v. welcome. 

Thanks again, and good luck. 

xx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya

I recently had one of my eggs being fertilised by 2 greedy sperm.

I looked this up on the net and apparently if they were to have used those eggs it would turn into a 'molar pregnancy' - sometimes there is no fetus or if there is it always miscarries.

I don't know why it happens but have heard a few ladies talking about it and it did happen to me also.

I also had 2 empty eggs ... this happens when they are 'overcooked' - basically they have matured too early and disintegrated by EC.

Hope this helps

Best of luck
Love
nic
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I have had this too - my eggs are hussies! All of the eggs we have had collected have fertilised but a third have let in too many sperm. I asked my consultant about this recently and he said it wasnt anything to worry about. Just annoying as it wastes a perfectly good egg...

With regards to the trigger shot, I was told to only have half of mine last time as I had a lot of follies. I dont think that would have impacted your chances that much. I had 16 eggs that time.

In the end you have embies that have fertilisted well and have been put back. I know its hard, but try not to beat yourself up and go down the what-if route. If you do get a negative, and I hope you don't and things are good, but if you do - there is no harm in looking at other clinics. We moved clinics and have been much happier since then...

Good luck!

Kyla xxxx


----------

